# Replace tile on DINING table



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What is bugger tile? I've never heard of it.

DM


----------



## rjohnson84 (Dec 20, 2010)

rjohnson84 said:


> I have tile on my oak dining table and looking to possibly replace the tile with bugger tile, is that possible?? If so, how big of a job is it and what would I need to do to re-tile my dining table?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Sorry, I would like to replace the tile that us there with Bigger tile, not bugger lol


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have no idea except to glue it down. 

However, please do not post questions in the "How To Guides" section.
Moved to "General Discussion"

Thank you.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*Please do not post questions in the "How To Guides" section.*

Someone will help you here in THIS thread. Your question has been asked, please be patient until someone with knowledge of your situation comes along. Photos posted HERE will help us help you as well.

DM


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I was gonna say that bugger tile is still illegal in GA.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

A picture would help.

Using bigger tile may result in the necessity to cut the tiles resulting in cut edges that wouldn't look right. What do you think of that probability?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> A picture would help.
> 
> Using bigger tile may result in the necessity to cut the tiles resulting in cut edges that wouldn't look right. What do you think of that probability?


How about cutting the table, maybe resulting in a tile table instead of an oak table.......


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

rjohnson84 said:


> I have tile on my oak dining table and looking to possibly replace the tile with bugger tile, is that possible?? If so, how big of a job is it and what would I need to do to re-tile my dining table?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I guess that depends on how the existing tile was installed. I've never seen a wooden table with tile on it so have no idea how it might have been done. Tile isn't usually installed directly onto wood so there may be some sort of backer board. Or, since this isn't a "normal" use of tile, it may just be glued to the wooden top. You may need to pry one off to see.


----------

